# Los Angeles, California. Chase, TC to house, armed fleeing felon OIS.



## RodneyFarva (Jan 18, 2007)

Los Angeles, California — Officers with the Los Angeles Police Department shot and wounded an armed man after a brief pursuit ended when he crashed into an El Sereno home. The suspect was identified as 24-year-old Nathan Glover. Officers from the Hollenbeck division initially conducted a traffic stop on the vehicle at the intersection of Ithaca and Haven at about 7 p.m. for an alleged equipment violation. When officers approached the vehicle, the driver backed up toward officers and sped away before crashing into a home in the 2900 block of Bullard Avenue, near Chester Street. Police say Glover exited the vehicle with a handgun, prompting at least one officer to open fire. Glover was struck and transported to a hospital in stable condition.


----------



## CCCSD (Jul 30, 2017)

Officers charged yet?


----------

